# MY POLISHED TT



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

Usually use Grease Lightning wash/wax, once a month Autoglym polish.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Very nice , I like the colour 8)


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

as above 8)


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> as above 8)


It is a rare metallic turquoise.


----------



## maryanne1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

MOUNTY said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> > as above 8)
> ...


swap *flutters eye lashes :lol: :lol:

no? worth a try ha


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job what colour is that :?:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Unusual colour..nice and clean too.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the colour too 8)


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

maryanne1986 said:


> MOUNTY said:
> 
> 
> > maryanne1986 said:
> ...


Just had a look at your "Smurf", looking bang tidy 8)


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

This was outside TT Roadsport two months ago after a major service.
Those guys know there stuff. :-|


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a really nice colour


----------



## Paulc1990 (Sep 13, 2012)

I love that colour looks awesome


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks fab, beautiful colour


----------



## MOUNTY (Apr 4, 2013)

TTchan said:


> Looks fab, beautiful colour


Thanks Chantelle, shame I can't do your Essex meets at Brentwood.


----------



## sauckng (Jul 6, 2013)

That's a great colour. Certainly not one that's available over here in Canada.


----------



## Skithepowder (Jul 13, 2013)

Vey nice colour.


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Cracking colour, excellent gleam off it.


----------

